# Puppies 8 weeks old



## basi (Nov 9, 2007)

Well the 1st of my puppies went off to his new home today. The time flies by so quickly

The wee man who left today









I have this girl until she is 11 weeks









This girl is staying for another week









And my keeper Jig


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I can't believe it's been 8 weeks already :scared:

They are all stunning - must be strange seeing them all go.
I love the expression on Jigs face.


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Sad times when they have to go, but they look absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

I still think you should have kept that first guy  They are all stunning, but I LOOOOOVE him, and his registered name :lol:

Beautiful babies though, cant wait to see them in the ring!


----------



## basi (Nov 9, 2007)

Fleur said:


> I can't believe it's been 8 weeks already :scared:
> 
> They are all stunning - must be strange seeing them all go.
> I love the expression on Jigs face.


I know the time just goes so quickly!



Rolosmum said:


> Sad times when they have to go, but they look absolutely gorgeous.


It is sad to see them go as you put so much blood sweat and tears in to rearing them but at the same time it is nice to see them go and start a new life.



Jess2308 said:


> I still think you should have kept that first guy  They are all stunning, but I LOOOOOVE him, and his registered name :lol:
> 
> Beautiful babies though, cant wait to see them in the ring!


I know Jess really kicking myself that I couldn't keep a male His owners are going to give showing a go but if it isn't for them they are going to let me show him instead:thumbup:


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

They are really stunning, I'd never heard of the breed untill i came on here and they are gorgeous


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

basi said:


> I know Jess really kicking myself that I couldn't keep a male His owners are going to give showing a go but if it isn't for them they are going to let me show him instead:thumbup:


Well thats good news anyway! Doesnt really matter who shows him afterall, it'll just be nice to see him in the ring :thumbup:

He looks the image of his dad at that age


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

She's just so neat and beautiful, if I own her it would be hard for me to let her go.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2011)

A breed I have never really looked at! but have to say he is striking!:thumbup:
You must be very very proud!
How many were in the litter - and are you keeping any?
love
DT


----------



## basi (Nov 9, 2007)

DoubleTrouble said:


> A breed I have never really looked at! but have to say he is striking!:thumbup:
> You must be very very proud!
> How many were in the litter - and are you keeping any?
> love
> DT


She had 4 pups 3 bitches & 1 dog. I am keeping one of the girls Yes I am very proud of this litter they are just what I was after:thumbup:


----------



## kaz_f (Mar 8, 2009)

They are beautiful pups, they look really well. I'd be so excited if I were going home with one of these babies right now


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

that first pup looks stunning, they all are but he really stands out. I hope he goes on to do very well in the ring :thumbup:


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Wow !!! stunning pups :thumbup:


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

gosh thats gone quick. that boy still looks a stunner. (always prefer males) good luck with your girl too x


----------

